# What's the best satellite TV service for RVers?



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm doing some research for my aunt and uncle who have a Fleetwood Bounder that is pre-wired for Satellite TV service, but haven't actually used it yet.  They've been using the antenna for local channels, but they would like more options.  I believe they just have to sign-up for a satellite TV service, but I'm not familiar with them to know what would be best for them as RVers.

Can I get your feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 27, 2017)

Cindy, I don't have sat service but most I see use and like Dish.  I have in past used both dish and direct and found for me Direct was easiest to set up back when.  Dish does offer service pay as you go.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you C Nash!!


----------



## LEN (Feb 2, 2017)

Depends, if full time either will do. If part time Dish might be better as there is a month to month service, so you can turn the service on and off. If there RV dos not have a Dish installed a portable automatic might be Better than a fixed mount as many RV spots have trees that block reception and with a portable most times you can find a clear window. 

LEN


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks Len!  They are part-time RVers, so I think Dish makes the most sense like you said.


----------



## lone_wander (Mar 1, 2017)

i have to agree with len. dish might be a better deal for part timers since you can stop and start when you want. direct the evil one wants a 2 year contract


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks Lone Wander and welcome to the RVUSA forums.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 2, 2017)

Cindy Spencer said:


> Thanks Lone Wander and welcome to the RVUSA forums.


Cindy, just be sure to get someone that understand rvs if you go with the pay as you go LOL.  Son got it and has not used yet.  Got a bill for 150 dollars.  he called Dish and the lady told him she had never heard of pay as you go LOL.


----------



## William David (Mar 16, 2017)

Winegard Company is the best option. Winegard Company is the leading television reception products provider in the RV industry. With the most diverse product line and a proven track record when it comes to quality they have earned the distinction of being Camping World’s preferred satellite provider.


----------

